# er heeft niemand op gesolliciteerd



## Sun_Green

Hello everyone! Hoi iedereen!

In mijn tekstboek is er een dialoog:
- Hebben ze al iemand voor die baan?
- Nee, er heeft niemand *op* gesolliciteerd.


If I was writing the 2nd sentence, I'd put it this way
- Nee, niemand heeft ernaar gesolliciteerd. 

 solliciteren naar die baan=solliciteren ernaar, right?

My questions: 
- why there is *op* in the 2nd sentence. What it refers to? 
- why sentence begins with er, when there is a clear subject niemand (nobody)


Thank you.
Ik stel op prijs de uitleg.


----------



## AllegroModerato

- Solliciteren naar/op: both are possible. There might be some subtle difference, but I wouldn't worry about it.
- "Er" refers to "die baan": Er heeft niemand op gesolliciteerd = Niemand heeft erop gesolliciteerd


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben het eens met Allegro; maak je geen zorgen.

Ik denk dat het verschil hem zit in de context. 

Solliciteren op een baan = reageren op een jobadvertentie.
Solliciteren naar een baan = daar zit het "advertentie" element niet in.


----------



## ThomasK

Sun_Green said:


> Hello everyone! Hoi iedereen!
> 
> In mijn tekstboek is er een dialoog:
> - Hebben ze al iemand voor die baan?
> - Nee, er heeft niemand *op* gesolliciteerd.
> 
> 
> If I was writing the 2nd sentence, I'd put it this way
> - Nee, niemand heeft ernaar gesolliciteerd.
> 
> solliciteren naar die baan=solliciteren ernaar, right?
> 
> My questions:
> - why there is *op* in the 2nd sentence. What it refers to?
> - why sentence begins with er, when there is a clear subject niemand (nobody)
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> Ik stel de uitleg *op prijs*.


Some additions:
- I think both versions are quite all right
- *the 'op'* refers to the fixed preposition you have referred to yourself (_solliciteren *op*/naar_)
- *the 'er' at the beginning* is due to the fact that 'niemand' is indefinite, grammatically, or an indefinite pronoun (whereas indeed its reference is clear: no person); in those cases, with an indef. subject you mostly use 'er' + Verb
e.g. _Er stond iemand te bellen_ (there was someone calling, ...)/ _Er bleef niemand op straat_ (noone stayed on the street)

There is some extra complexity though, due to the fact that this 'er' as an empty subject, is at the same time the pronoun linked with 'op'... It is like 'it' in English, but used to represent both 'it' and 'there' in English: I count on *it*/ _Ik reken *er*op_ - There is no counting on *it*/ _*Er* valt  niet op te rekenen_ (same ambiguity as in the sentence above)!


----------



## Sun_Green

Dank jullie wel voor deze uitbreidde uitleg.


----------



## ThomasK

Hopelijk is die uitgebreide uitleg ook te begrijpen. Het is echt niet makkelijk om uit te leggen, maar het was een goeie kritische observatie!


----------



## eno2

Ja kijk, dat is weer verwarrend: "Nee, er heeft niemand *op* gesolliciteerd", dat is heel correct. Maar dat "OP" verwijst wel naar het aanbod en niet naar de baan. Op een baan solliciteer je niet. Wel naar een baan. Op een aanbod solliciteer je wel. Niet naar een aanbod. Je kan ook  "OP" gewoon weglaten om alle complicaties van ellipsen te vermijden. "Nee, er heeft niemand  gesolliciteerd"


----------



## ThomasK

Ik had me al afgevraagd of die 'op' zo logisch was. Ik had aan dat gebruik gedacht, ook al omdat ik het eigenlijk zelden of niet zo gebruik.

Voor mij was het syntactische aspect hier het belangrijkste...


----------

